# Champ has a growth on his paw pad :(



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I noticed that Champ had a little growth on his underside of his paw about 2 weeks ago. Today, I took him in to a clinic that provides low cost vaccines and asked for the vet there to just take peek at his paw. She thought it was probably just a cyst, but when she tried to drain it, nothing came out. She's thinking it's just a little benign growth, but it's still a bit scary. Champ can't get in to see the vet until Monday....

Anyone else see anything like this?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't recognize that growth, but I hope it is just a little benign aging thing. My golden Joplin lived until 15 plus, and around 9 he stared getting "skin tags" and cherry angiomas here and there. Each time, my stomach was in knots, I thought he has a mast cell tumor, and it was fine. They never did amount to anything. Hopefully, Champ just has a little extra bump.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hopefully it will be nothing. Give him a big kiss from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cyst*

Probably just a cyst. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am hoping as well, that it is just a small benign cyst. Please let us know, when you take him to the Vet.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I'm hoping it's just a little sebaceous gland cyst... I'll let you know what the vet says on Monday!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Why do we always have to struggle through the weekend with stuff like this? I hope all is well and you find other things to focus on until you go in on Monday. Good thoughts and prayers from Harry and Me.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> Why do we always have to struggle through the weekend with stuff like this? I hope all is well and you find other things to focus on until you go in on Monday. Good thoughts and prayers from Harry and Me.


You're totally right! Every single important visit has always fallen on a weekend!! UGH!!! I even picked my vet because he is open 7 days a week, but with President's Day weekend, he'll be out of town! Although, maybe that will give us enough time for the second appointment trend to kick in....that he feels all better and the cyst shrinks before the appointment, and my vet continues to think I'm a hypochondriac!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anyone know what this turned out to be? I've noticed today that Molly has the exact same looking growth between her paw pads. We were at the beach this morning and noticed now that we're home she is licking her paw. She hasn't seem bothered with her paw before so perhaps the salt water has irritated it a bit. Took a closer look and saw a little growth that looks the same as the photo above, there's nothing else on her paw that might be causing her to lick it. I did think it was a tick at first but it's definitely not, it's a small little growth/cyst. Will book her in with the vet, but in the meantime would be interested to know what this turned out to be.


----------

